# Someone looking for work.



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I know a guy that has been doing auto body work, painting cars and so on for quite a while. He recently lost his job so I wanted to see if anyone on here was looking for something like that. He is very mechanically inclined so he could probably do jobs other than auto work. PM me and I can send you his contact information.


----------

